# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  When men were men and the dog was first mate.

## Woody

A  amazing piece of history.
https://youtu.be/ZLzBDhilDL0

----------


## bunji

Thanks @Woody l will watch it later .Have you read  Jock of the Bushveld, still one of my favorite Dog & Bloke adventure books & based on the true story   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

No but I will look for it. You will crack up when you see the training of the dog and men in this doco.

----------


## XR500

That 4 masted barque is STILL afloat. In Hamburg now. Its had a gazillion $ spent on it an its now all tarted up like it would have been when first commissioned.

----------


## MSL

> That 4 masted barque is STILL afloat. In Hamburg now. Its had a gazillion $ spent on it an its now all tarted up like it would have been when first commissioned.


Boated round the shipping harbour in Hamburg years ago, decent city.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

